# choke



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

anyone bowfished choke or around the 99 bridge lately?


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2005)

We went around Mason Pt last weekend, back towards 99. I shot one big tilapia. We only saw a few small gars shallow, there were a couple bigger ones out deeper, but we didn't get any shots. No carp.


----------

